# Need Help With MitchCraft Transom Replacement... Unique transom design



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used seacast and nida core transom compound and found them equally easy to use and of equal quality.

I have used them on several boats and I will never use wood again.

From your pics it appears that a pourable would be the easiest. Your rolled edge is acting as a brace/support for the transom.

Personally I would dig it out and fill it with either product. You will need a very heavy duty drill to mix the stuff. Also have a couple buddies on hand to help and have everything ready before you mix because once you mix you won't have time to prepare anything. Build a strong support system to prevent buldging.


----------

